# Sicilian: Mbare



## Nooj

Ciao!

Del contesto, si intende che mbare è una parola siciliana, ma voglio sapere cosa vuole dire, appunto!



> Infatti fa piacere integrarsi nei giusti tempi, come quando uno straniero esordisce con "mbare"!


----------



## danieleferrari

Qual è il contesto?


----------



## You little ripper!

'Mbare' explained on Untranslatable

(n.) Used to refer to a friend in his presence, like "buddy". 

"Comu semu, mbare, tutt'a posto?"

"How are you, buddy, you all right?"



Urban Dictionary: mbare

Like dude, mate, bro or cuz. Used in the east coast of sicily. Its also used like intercalary a lot of times


----------



## Nooj

Thank you! Grazie!


----------



## alenaro

You little ripper! said:


> 'Mbare' explained on Untranslatable
> 
> (n.) Used to refer to a friend in his presence, like "buddy".
> 
> "Comu semu, mbare, tutt'a posto?"
> 
> "How are you, buddy, you all right?"
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: mbare
> 
> Like dude, mate, bro or cuz. Used in the east coast of sicily. Its also used like intercalary a lot of times


Not only in the East coast. It's in use (in slight variations, such as _cumpà/cumpari_) all along the Southern coast and around the entire island.


----------



## symposium

The Italian cognate is "compare", often used in the same way (when speaking Italian).


----------

